# Wolf or yote?



## marco (Sep 25, 2002)

Saw this today in presque isle. Looks sick. Didn't run away.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Definitely a Yote!


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

Yote.. looks sick for sure...


----------



## Invictus (Jun 21, 2014)

Just one of thousands of yotes in that area.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Why would you think its a wolf?


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

fishdip said:


> Why would you think its a wolf?


He found it in his grandma's bed.


----------



## marco (Sep 25, 2002)

fishdip said:


> Why would you think its a wolf?



If seen plenty of yotes. Even shot a few. This guy much bigger, longer legs. Maybe it's just the summer coat that threw me off.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

marco said:


> Maybe it's just the summer coat that threw me off.


They definitely look more lanky this time of year.


Sent from my LG-LS980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bluekona (Oct 28, 2011)

+1coyote


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

Agree with all above.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

MDNR assessed DNA in scat related to recent claims of wolf sightings in Presque Isle county over the last handful of years to determine if gray wolves had crossed the Straits of Mackinac and established in Northern tier of lower peninsula of Michigan. Conclusion was there is a sub-population of Coy-wolves that likely emigrated into Northern Lower Michigan from Cockburn Island in Ontario.


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

then how do they explain the barraga wolf management collar on the one killed by a trapper in PI in 2004??? or the five the college group collared in 2011 near indian river ??


----------



## varminthunter (Dec 19, 2005)

sick yote


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

solohunter said:


> then how do they explain the barraga wolf management collar on the one killed by a trapper in PI in 2004??? or the five the college group collared in 2011 near indian river ??


This was data presented at the Wolf Symposium, so current through 2009.

Sightings versus reproducing population established is what is being assessed. There was no evidence that the 2004 killed gray wolf in Presque Ilse Co. reproduced.

http://archive.record-eagle.com/2007/feb/01wolfstudy.htm

The 2011 wolf collaring effort was conducted by the MDNR on two wolves caught in Cheboygan Co. Gray wolves in the UP average 70lbs. These were quite small. Young animals??? Hybrids???

I can't find a date on this background sheet from the MDNR 

http://michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10370_12145_12205-256981--,00.html

Eastern Timber Wolves were documented to have interbred with coyotes in Algonquin Provincial Park. The resulting Coy-wolf hybrids have radiated out from there, primarily into the northeastern U.S.
http://www.mackinacjournal.com/article/20110729/News/307299953


----------

